# **Warning** Images might be too cute for words! :)



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is the trouble twosome, just taking a break from plotting to take over the world



















Please excuse Zach's dirty feet haha


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

lmao! too funny!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

It is next to impossible to get pics like this of them together. By the time I find the camera, Zachary has already gotten up and is running around again. I was so thrilled to get these pics. lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

lol tell me about it! dats y most of my pics is taken w my sucky cell phone.

cuz by the time i get the good camera, the party is over lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute but is that Soda he is drinking? EEK!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

too cute  love it!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahah Goo is this before or after we got off the phone. Love them and you know they are plotting to take over the world and come see me


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Too cute!Here comes trouble!!lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO they're so cute. He looks like such a happy baby  He's got Hippie feet how cute 
That's what we say when you walk around all day with no shoes on and your feet get all dirty, hippie foot


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Cute but is that Soda he is drinking? EEK!


haha No way Lisa, he just likes to shake up the bottles and chew on the caps. (we make sure he can't get them off) it makes him really happy to do that so we allow it. lol



apbtmom76 said:


> hahahah Goo is this before or after we got off the phone. Love them and you know they are plotting to take over the world and come see me


lol I think this was before I talked to you.



kg420 said:


> LMAO they're so cute. He looks like such a happy baby  He's got Hippie feet how cute
> That's what we say when you walk around all day with no shoes on and your feet get all dirty, hippie foot


:rofl: I graduated to flip flop hippie I am always in flip flops haha Zach is almost always barefoot, he won't keep on socks or shoes. What do you expect for someone who was born on Earth Day? hahaha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Love my hippie boy, he gets it from his momma and his AUnt TT  I run around bare foot all day


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah hahahahahah OMG that's too funny  I had no Idea he was born on Hippie day  I didn't wear shoes at all yesterday and when Ryan got home he was like, "Dude you have the worst case of hippie foot, where are your shoes?" LMAO


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Ah hahahahahah OMG that's too funny  I had no Idea he was born on Hippie day  I didn't wear shoes at all yesterday and when Ryan got home he was like, "Dude you have the worst case of hippie foot, where are your shoes?" LMAO


Yep 4/22 Earth Day not to be confused with 4/20 haha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL I thought this time pizza was going to be on Helena's back LMFAO!!! These are so cute your little man is adorable as well. Kids love to shake bottles and bang on things with them LOL


----------



## doggy071111 (Jul 19, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Yep 4/22 Earth Day not to be confused with 4/20 haha


Haha, too funny! Great photos by the way, very cute!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You should make him a drum set with pots and spoons I bet he'd love that


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

kg420 said:


> You should make him a drum set with pots and spoons I bet he'd love that


Oh god !! My son when he was about 2-3 used to go in the kitchen at his grandma's house she kept her pots and pans in a lower cupboard he would pull them all out and she would give him wooden spoons it would sound like a rock band lived there LOL. Kids love that stuff my ears used to hurt from it lmfao!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL how cute!!! I love tiny drummers  I have an 8 piece double bass drum set and omg my son loves that thing. Seriously he could do a drum roll before he could walk


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> haha No way Lisa, he just likes to shake up the bottles and chew on the caps. (we make sure he can't get them off) it makes him really happy to do that so we allow it. lol


OMG I totally thought you were giving him soda and I have been pissed since last night and trying to find a tactful way to change your mind about babies and soda. lol I hate to see someone put soda in a bottle or sippy cup and give it to a baby. I am so against sugars and processed foods for my baby and I make almost all his food. I was going to say your my hippie friend that let me down letting him drink soda!! :rofl: My 10 month old has not even had juice! too much sugar


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OMG I totally thought you were giving him soda and I have been pissed since last night and trying to find a tactful way to change your mind about babies and soda. lol I hate to see someone put soda in a bottle or sippy cup and give it to a baby. I am so against sugars and processed foods for my baby and I make almost all his food. I was going to say your my hippie friend that let me down letting him drink soda!! :rofl: My 10 month old has not even had juice! too much sugar


:rofl: The only time he's ever had soda was just a little drink out of one of our straws if for example we were out to eat or something. He does get very diluted juice, he doesn't like plain water so I add a little juice for flavor. And his doc says Gatorade is fine too and he likes that a lot.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad you got the pics  So cute!! Love his little hippie feet


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Amy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh and Tara, the other day Helena had a raveoli thrown on her back. She was turning round and round in circles trying to lick it off. I was laughing so hard but the camera was dead! I promise to always keep it charged and ready to go from here on out. haha I think I could make this into a website. haha


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

awwwwwwww how cute


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awww, Those are great! Your little boy is a doll  too cute!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Freddie and Shanon.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

By the look on their faces the plot is already in place they are just waiting for the prime time to complete the mission....As for the pop we used to trick ours since we usually drank Sprite. When they cried for pop I would fill the cup with water then open up the pop and pretend to poor it in. It worked every time. lol. While they drank their water they were happy little campers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

PerfectPit said:


> By the look on their faces the plot is already in place they are just waiting for the prime time to complete the mission....As for the pop we used to trick ours since we usually drank Sprite. When they cried for pop I would fill the cup with water then open up the pop and pretend to poor it in. It worked every time. lol. While they drank their water they were happy little campers.


Wow that is some good advice! I am going to try that. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Goo ya such a mean mommy, not giving him pop  JUST Kiddin, I am not against suger but at that age yeah. I still think they want to come visit their Aunt TT


----------

